# What vinyl cutter/plotter will be best ...



## shezmc (Nov 9, 2010)

[/SIZE

Hey all... I'm in a right situation regarding vinyl plotter I've had 2 and found it hard to set up I use vista but also have access to xp ..both been no brands :/ and all under £400 ..now I in the market for new stuff and needing ideas on a decent cutter but unsure what one without going way over the top :/
Now what I want from a cutter is the most I could get out of one .. In terms
Of cutting vinyl (decent) i guess weeding will be part of any plotter ? Also I would like to cut my own pictures from jpeg won't be to detailed mainly logos and stuff .. I'm designing custom t shirts and stuff so anything that I would need ?! ..anyway main purpose is to cutter out wording ..numbers.. Graffiti style writing ..logos such as a music speaker or a basketball etc


----------



## shezmc (Nov 9, 2010)

I hope to get some feedback from anyone with different cutters and any help or info would be great I'm wanting one real soon and there's so much to take in and need to know about them I've spent hours and hours lately researching but any input would be great .. Any makes an models with rough prices or guide lines of what they may cost...

Thanx again


----------



## shezmc (Nov 9, 2010)

Also what software would be best to use ? Heard alot about coral draw and illustrator and also I seem to see also named with signs ? I would like to get coral draw but it costs nearly £200 :/ seems alot but if that's what will be best I will look at getting it ..


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

For vectors, it is practically a choice between corel draw and adobe illustrator. Try download trial versions of both and check them out. Use the and see which is more comfortable for you. If you have plans of buying photoshop then check the price of its bundled suite that has illustrator in it to see how much the added cost will be. 

You can also try inkscape which is a freeware.


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

For a cutter, Graphtec CE5000-40/60 (15" or 24"). I have the 15" CE5000-40 and love it. I wish I had gotten this one to start with last year. The Graphtec machines are fantastic. They track true, cut fine details accurately, are well built and are very popular, so you'd get help if necessary from other forum members.

For software I use Corel Draw X5 and Photoshop. I used to use illustrator but like Corel Draw much better. It just seems easier to use to me.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

what cutting software did yours come with?


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Mine came with RoboMaster Pro, which is best for print/cut decals IME, and CuttingMaster 2, which is a plugin for Corel Draw and Illustrator. I use that for cutting from within those programs.


----------



## Debbies (Oct 9, 2010)

we purchased the Graphtec CE5000-40 in November and wish thats what I bought straight of instead of the cheaper baby brother it wasnt any good for the larger stuff now it sits gathering dust in a corner unless I am busy with the big one and just got something small to cut out 


if you call about between a few companies and get the best price some will drop slightly we went to my craft robo and got a load of extra freebies to go with it along with all the software for only £995 + VAT and £70 0f freebies so look about u can get some great deals


----------



## shezmc (Nov 9, 2010)

Hey guys that's great as I've been looking at the graptec ones because I have a craft robo and it seem good and looks like the graptec got great feedback I looked at a graftec new and am looking at uses Rolands defo want t stay under 1000 pounds .. Also will it could sports teams sponsors with out to much complication ?! Is it easy to operate and install and I guess it will come with installing disc and maybe some software ? 

About software great idea I will trail both should I use download.com? And will I be able to trail them with my craft robo as it's all I have at mo but I need a plotter as soon as possible 

Thanx all this is great help


----------



## shezmc (Nov 9, 2010)

I have artcut and a Photoshop with my other plotter that I sold so I have then
Both on laptop still only used artcut abit 
Mainly used my robo craft software And I got a master disc aswell but I need code from graftec first as it's Been pre installed


----------



## shezmc (Nov 9, 2010)

Also guys if I get a graptec and possibly coral draw 5 will it be straight forward to set up? 

And also will i be able to cut logos and sponsors that are given to me in jpeg and is it a guide to doing this with a graptec and coral ? Thanx all


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

Either of the Graphtec cutters mentioned (-40/60) will be just fine for what you want to do with it. With Corel Draw X5 the setup is very simple. If you get one though, I recommend ignoring the cd that comes with it and getting the latest software and drivers from Graphtec's website.

For trials I would just download directly from the websites of the makers.

The Graphtecs are pretty easy to operate, just be aware that there's a lot of options to tinker with.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

nitewalker said:


> The Graphtecs are pretty easy to operate, just be aware that there's a lot of options to tinker with.


That is exactly what I always say about Graphtecs. Great cutters, but they give you so many options that you can change. 

As for the main post question, I would stay away from Vista. Get Windows 7 or even XP and you will be better off.

I am not sure what is available in your area, but there are great inexpensive cutters available in the US. The best I have used are the GCC Expert 24 and Expert 24LX.

I agree that you will either need to use Corel or AI. Corel is much easier to use (I feel) then AI, but both accomplish the same thing.

Best Regards.


----------



## shezmc (Nov 9, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> That is exactly what I always say about Graphtecs. Great cutters, but they give you so many options that you can change.
> 
> As for the main post question, I would stay away from Vista. Get Windows 7 or even XP and you will be better off.
> 
> ...


Thanx for the info.. ive heard that vista aint to good to work with so im thinking about changing or using my old computer with xp on it !

Oh right lots of tiddly bits to mess on with :/ hope i will be ok as im still new to all of this but i am learning lol... 

I will compare a couple of them today and see what one i will go for!
As for software am sooo leaning towards the coral now! 

As if u in Michigan.. i would love to move out there..well maybe laguna (cali) the USA rocks! this uk sucks at mo !

anyway thanx for info dude!


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

You're welcome. Let me know if you need any more info. 

Also, I would wait until the spring to move to Michigan..... LOL


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Do not overlook GCC.....They have been making plotters for years....But mostly as private label brands like Sign Warehouse, US Cutter, Joto & Ordway to name a few....And most recently the Cut-3000 from Imprintables....


----------



## shezmc (Nov 9, 2010)

what about this guys - graphtec expert 24 ?

The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - Graphtec Expert 24 Cutting Plotter

good brand just unsure on size i think 60cm would be fine for what im doing . anyone got one of these or should i pay more and get the bigger one


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Boy do these get pricey over your way....C$450.00 in Canada for those..About 280.00 GBPs....And I just checked shipping via Canada Post and it is another C$185.00 to the UK...About 115.00 GBPs....How they end up at 600.00 GBPs is beyond me.....I wondering if you would have any problems registering the software and/or plotter if you shipped it over from North America....


----------



## shezmc (Nov 9, 2010)

Nick Horvath said:


> You're welcome. Let me know if you need any more info.
> 
> Also, I would wait until the spring to move to Michigan..... LOL


haha thanx.. yeah i noticed on my twitter account the us has been snowed under this winter esp in the east :/ think i might stick with cali when i go .. i hope to move there one day when im rich


----------



## nitewalker (Jan 27, 2010)

shezmc said:


> what about this guys - graphtec expert 24 ?
> 
> The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - Graphtec Expert 24 Cutting Plotter
> 
> good brand just unsure on size i think 60cm would be fine for what im doing . anyone got one of these or should i pay more and get the bigger one


60cm is fine for what you want to do, but that's not a Graphtec. It's a GCC Expert. Still a very good cutter, but not a Graphtec.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

shezmc said:


> what about this guys - graphtec expert 24 ?
> 
> The Magic Touch (GB) Ltd - Graphtec Expert 24 Cutting Plotter
> 
> good brand just unsure on size i think 60cm would be fine for what im doing . anyone got one of these or should i pay more and get the bigger one


Strange.... That is a GCC Expert 24 not a Graphtec.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

It seems Graphtec distributes that model in the UK....

http://www.sign-update-magazine.co.uk/Sign-News/expert-24-cutter.html


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

GCC does have European offices


----------



## shezmc (Nov 9, 2010)

im confused already  

i did think that might be ok but im unsure as heard good stuff about the bigger graphtecs ...mmm what to do i called a shop about the graphtec 500 i think and they wantd £1300 plus vat and tried to get me to get something else that i hadnt heard of so i just left it and i will my self and get info of u guys rather then sales men


----------

